# met Hd apera



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i am in a group on face book called "Met live opera in HD fans" this person asked this question and i KNOW one will know the answer. the first sentence really applies to this group also. i will give credit to this forum for any answers...here is the question:


You guys are a wonderful well of opera knowledge, could you please help me find something? Opera history can be very frustrating because it seems like if it happened before the internet it doesn't exist.
In the early to mid 90s, there was a production of Pagliacci that was televised in the US on PBS, that was set in a NYC neighborhood, with the subway tracks over the stage and the whole bit. It was an unusually hard hitting production of it, as I recall, with Canio going after the lovers with a meat cleaver, and spitting out the final line with such palpable hatred (i.e., not Tonio saying it).
Do you guys know any more about that production? I'd really love to see it again if possible. I had it on VHS, but, you know. I thought it was Peter 

thanks all!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

If you scroll down this link you find all performances in the 90 ties.
Click on a date and perhaps some bell might ring:

http://archives.metoperafamily.org/archives/scripts/cgiip.exe/WService=BibSpeed/gisrch2k.r

Good luck.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> If you scroll down this link you find all performances in the 90 ties.
> Click on a date and perhaps some bell might ring:
> 
> http://archives.metoperafamily.org/archives/scripts/cgiip.exe/WService=BibSpeed/gisrch2k.r
> ...


thank you very much!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> If you scroll down this link you find all performances in the 90 ties.
> Click on a date and perhaps some bell might ring:
> 
> http://archives.metoperafamily.org/archives/scripts/cgiip.exe/WService=BibSpeed/gisrch2k.r
> ...


hmmm did not work sorry


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

never mind some person answered....thanks any who.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> never mind some person answered....thanks any who.


Now I am curious who the singers are. 

The link I posted is from the Metropolitan opera data base, perhaps it's protected.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Now I am curious who the singers are.
> 
> The link I posted is from the Metropolitan opera data base, perhaps it's protected.


this is a site one of the folks posted: http://www.tcm.com/tcmdb/title/473533/New-York-City-Opera-Cavalleria-Rusticana-Pagliacci/


----------

